# Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 25, 2013)

Just watched first episode.

It's good.  You can tell it's a TV series not one of the movies  but it carries itself well and it leaves you wanting to see what happens next.

it might end up being a little "monster of the week"  if each episode is self contained  but  that is yet to be seen.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 25, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it might end up being a little "monster of the week"  if each episode is self contained  but  that is yet to be seen.



Virtually guaranteed, given whedons involvement. But he does it very well. I get more annoyed when he allows big conspiracies to overshadow his plots. Dollhouse went a bit silly at the end, Angel had that rival demon agency thing, serenity/firefly worked, but if he'd dragged the film over an entire series or two I suspect it may have gone some silly places. Buffy had Riley's outfit.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to this. Anyone know when it will be on on the uk, official?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2013)

Ahem 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/agents-of-shield-joss-whedons-avengers-spin-off-show.314651/

Fri night on C4 is the UK premiere


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 26, 2013)

Is this an adult show or a kiddie show?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 26, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is this an adult show or a kiddie show?



It will probably appeal to kids over the age of 10, but I think it's aimed at an adult audience. What's the time slot?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 26, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It will probably appeal to kids over the age of 10, but I think it's aimed at an adult audience. What's the time slot?


8-9pm - it might or might not be cut to shreds, given that it's pre watershed.


----------



## 8den (Sep 26, 2013)

It was pants. Mutant X/Spiderman 3 level pants. A incredible mediocre plot, enlived with a few Weedon esque lines of dialogue. Virtually no tension, zero chemistry, dull cast of generic Abercrombie &  Fitch blandly good look actortrons. 

It genuinely felt plastic and cheap (despite looking like a very expensive tv show)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 26, 2013)

Now I've read about it, I don't fancy it.   Doesn't sound 'dark' enough for me and I'm bored of superhero type things.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, the Resident Teen is looking forward to this, so I was assuming it was aimed at a "Young Adult" audience.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 26, 2013)

We're very excited about this in our house, my 10year old has high hopes.

I've just got episode 1 of The Blacklist to watch as well, anyone heard good things about it?


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 26, 2013)

I really didn't rate it, or rather expected more  and it'll be interesting to see if they can hang-on to the 12.5 million viewers on its US debut.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2013)

Whedon ius the worlds most over rated tele program maker.

however I will watch this


----------



## 8den (Sep 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Whedon ius the worlds most over rated tele program maker.
> 
> however I will watch this



Two words Chuck Lorre. 

No wait two more. Stephen Moffat. 

No wait three more. Russell T. Davis.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 27, 2013)

average crap.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't hate it.  The second episode might be better.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 27, 2013)

Agents of shit


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 27, 2013)

They were all certainly superheroes of personal grooming and looking good, well apart from the boss but he did have the car.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 28, 2013)

it was watchable,will see how it goes


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 28, 2013)

> Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 28, 2013)

I enjoyed it


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 28, 2013)

no batmans?

out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2013)

I was looking forward to it as I liked Firefly and some of dollhouse. 
I didn't really like Avengers all that much but in 45 minute eps I thought it might be ok. 
ANyway, as mentioned, this is not that (and I wasn't really expecting it to be). 

It's like a Whedon show shoehorned into constraints that already exist. Which is what it is. 
Let's make a TV show of these guys. Who makes good TV shows about secret / renegade gangs? Let's get him in, Oh, and let's make sure he does one of his trademark 'deconstruction of the genre stapes' every two minutes. 

I can't believe the Whedon style that worked so well on Firefly felt so labored in this, and what was that shit flying car ending? @I have no idea how to end this. . . how about a flying car like in back to the future". 

I shall not be racing home to watch this next week


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was looking forward to it as I liked Firefly and some of dollhouse.
> I didn't really like Avengers all that much but in 45 minute eps I thought it might be ok.
> ANyway, as mentioned, this is not that (and I wasn't really expecting it to be).
> 
> ...



no it didn't


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 28, 2013)

It was R.U.B.B.I.S.H.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2013)

You have all sufficiently lowered my expectations that I'll probably enjoy it.

Watching dollhouse at the mo and it's pretty good imo.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2013)

During the last few moments I was muttering to myself "_please don't make the car fly please don't make the car fly please don- *oh balls he made the car fly*_".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> no it didn't


No it didn't what? Suck?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2013)

It had some nice Whedon-y lines of dialogue. I'll watch another episode or two, at least.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> You have all sufficiently lowered my expectations that I'll probably enjoy it.
> 
> Watching dollhouse at the mo and it's pretty good imo.



I prefer the rushed arc end. The actual episode content was maybe necessary but boring when it didn't push the whole series forward. Firefly was good because the adventures were enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2013)

Dollhouse is misogynistic crap


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Dollhouse is misogynistic crap



Not got far but I'm def hoping she escapes and kills them all.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 28, 2013)

I quite enjoyed this. Not a brilliant pilot but entertaining enough, and it has potential.


----------



## Santino (Sep 28, 2013)

Very, very bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Dollhouse is misogynistic crap



Maybe in the short term, but the long game shows that it is not. However you could argue that any TV show with pretty women fighting, lovin', or doing whatever, is misogynistic. 
You could also argue that Dollhouse is the opposite, with strong (certainly not bimbo) women in all the main roles.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2013)

15mins in and it's really not grabbing me


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 28, 2013)

I always thought Dollhouse had a strong feminist sub-text.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2013)

I thought it was fun. not super great  but fun and for me that was enough 

this didn't "let me down"

it's not overly deep or gripping  but then  it is  a spin off from a bunch of films  that are...  well.


overall i think the rest of the "Marvel Cinematic Universe"  isn't far off what you see in this 

it's just most of the cracks in the film are covered by glitzy cgi  and  liberal doses of robert downey jr





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't believe the Whedon style that worked so well on Firefly felt so labored in this, and what was that shit flying car ending? @I have no idea how to end this. . . how about a flying car like in back to the future".



to be fair the guy who owns the car  did last work on a flying battleship which was also invisible. He nows  get a plane.  frankly i'd  complain if i didn't  get a flying car.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I thought it was fun. not super great  but fun and for me that was enough
> 
> this didn't "let me down"
> 
> ...




I'm not so fucked off about the flying car (though why he was gifted a flying secret car that he doesn't really need I have no idea) as I was of the lazy flying car reveal to finish the episode.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2013)

http://marvel.wikia.com/S.H.I.E.L.D._Flying_Car

_The standard issue S.H.I.E.L.D. vehicle is the flying car, originally designed by Stark Industries. It is a yellow or red sports car that has hover features. The car, though altered many times over the years it makes appearances in various titles..._


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 29, 2013)

in your FACE haters


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2013)

well they did say that it  was a old spy car at the beginning of the episode  and  mentioned  that  he was really into retro stuff. So i'm guessing this was in a hanger somewhere and coulson just took it because it's cool.  Nick "motherfucking" fury presumably was to too busy not being in this series to complain.

if they ever try to justify it  i'll bet  it  will be something Howard Stark built


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2013)

ha..  seems i'm right.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not so fucked off about the flying car (though why he was gifted a flying secret car that he doesn't really need I have no idea) as I was of the lazy flying car reveal to finish the episode.



i'm not  sure what else you would want.   it's  the standard TV  everything is wrapped up for this week  and  we ride off into the sunset.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm not  sure what else you would want.   it's  the standard TV  everything is wrapped up for this week  and  we ride off into the sunset.


Yes, it's that that I don't want.

I don't want predictable outcomes, I don't want things always being the same because they worked last time. 
A good example was Big Brother and other secret or fly on the wall type docs. It was at first interesting because it was something new something we had not seen before. What programme makes forgot was that BB was not great just because it was people being films 24/7 without any contact with the outside world, it was great because it was something new and exciting, something different that we had not seen before that surprised us. Making endless copies of it for years afterwards is not the same thing. 

My point is that it feels like a very tired format (maybe in the same way that CGI superhero movies are currently a borefest of mass coma inducing proportions) and even Whedons subversions of the genre have now become rather stale standard elements genre.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 29, 2013)

i would  say  that  this  is new.

it uses a lot of old formulas in the mix  but the whole shared universe thing is kinda new.

in fact the whole  doing a decent  comic book tv  series  is  in a way a new thing

what  have we had?

admittedly the adam west batman  was pretty  good  for what it is  and  what  silver age batman was.

the wonder woman series i haven't watched

lois and fucking clark

and marvel  had  that dodgy spider man series   and  the incredible  hulk.


while  i will admit    i don't think it's  going to be especially memorable   i think   given the inherent restraints  placed on it   it  served up something  that  was  reasonable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i would  say  that  this  is new.
> 
> it uses a lot of old formulas in the mix  but the whole shared universe thing is kinda new.
> 
> ...



But that's not new. That's like when TV says X factor is different from popstars, because it is not a music group or whatever. It feels like a big budget franchise moving it's way into a tired old TV format.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2013)

Just saw ep 1, ok but not amazing but looks like it could get better. The Rising Tide person can't act for shit but there's some nicely done stuff generally. Thought it was quite amusing the way they handled the death of whatshisname!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2013)

He's a clone isn't he? That's his big secret right?

It's worse than Terrorhawks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He's a clone isn't he? That's his big secret right?
> 
> It's worse than Terrorhawks.



Yeah I thought he was a clone too...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm with Shippou-Sensei on this. It was quite fun. Yeah there was some awful acting (the two UK ones tbh ) but on the whole I enjoyed it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2013)

Think that's about right tbh. It'll probably get better and if it doesn't do too well we'll suddenly see some very high profile cameos to keep it bumping along.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Think that's about right tbh. It'll probably get better and if it doesn't do too well we'll suddenly see some very high profile cameos to keep it bumping along.


Howard the duck maybe?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2013)

i hear he may be a synthetic human  to tie into the  ultron stuff


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm with Shippou-Sensei on this. It was quite fun. Yeah there was some awful acting (the two UK ones tbh ) but on the whole I enjoyed it



Aye, the two Brits garbled and hurried some typical whedonesque bickering, to such an extent that I understood next to none of it. I know he has to have a token Brit in all of his shows, but surely they could have found a couple of people able to deliver their lines in that arch, knowing, slightly smug fashion that the scripting requires.  

Or they could have restricted the Brit roles to posh, mild mannered and understated authority figures, and the occasional villain, like normal. 

Those two will be written out halfway through season 2, I reckon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2013)

Wasn't the girl in Hollyoaks?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Hold on, are the x-men marvel too? Do they all live in the same universe? I guess nobody would give two shits about a flying car or an exploding man in that universe.


----------



## dervish (Sep 30, 2013)

It was decidedly meh. 

I'll probably watch the next one when I get round to it, but this one really didn't grab me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hold on, are the x-men marvel too? Do they all live in the same universe? I guess nobody would give two shits about a flying car or an exploding man in that universe.


yes in general but no in the movies because of weird licensing (also why spiderman wasn't in new york during the avengers)

however the exploding man thing was directly from the last iron man movie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yes in general but no in the movies because of weird licensing (also why spiderman wasn't in new york during the avengers)
> 
> however the exploding man thing was directly from the last iron man movie


Oh, I didn't watch that. 
I can't imagine it made it that much better though. 

I hear spiderman does actually team up with Howard the Duck quite a bit. 
. . . and wasn't Wolverine in the avengers for a bit?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2013)

in my opinion iron man 3 wasn't fantastic  but you manage not to care too much about flaws as  the central performance was good

i'm only an outsider looking in  but  i thing  you are right with that  i seem to remember seeing  spiderman/howerd the duck comic covers


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in my opinion iron man 3 wasn't fantastic  but you manage not to care too much about flaws as  the central performance was good
> 
> i'm only an outsider looking in  but  i thing  you are right with that  i seem to remember seeing  spiderman/howerd the duck comic covers


I think I am far further outside than you. 
I like the idea of these 'universes', but not sure I could actually wade through all the comic books to find out about the connections. . . they seem mighty overpopulated. Anyone living in those worlds would take craziness as the norm.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

http://actiongames.playdom.com/games/avengers/play

(secret shame)


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

I quite enjoyed it. Dunno why the lead agent seems to have a permanent smirk though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I quite enjoyed it. Dunno why the lead agent seems to have a permanent smirk though.



He's touching himself off camera.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

well I'm guessing the thing he must never know (tm) is that he did actually die but is a clone


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

It was a weak first effort.  I hope it gets better.  Sometimes it takes a while for a series to hit its stride.  Buffy was pretty weak in the its first season.  It peaked in season 3-4 and then went downhill in seasons 6-7.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> *It was a weak first effort. * I hope it gets better.  Sometimes it takes a while for a series to hit its stride.  Buffy was pretty weak in the its first season.  It peaked in season 3-4 and then went downhill in seasons 6-7.



How so? I thought it was fairly good. Set up the plotlines, introduce the good guys, few jokes, some nice action and this weeks badness dealt with, all finished off with a soupcon of flying car

I wasn't blown away but it feels like Marvel to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> How so? I thought it was fairly good. Set up the plotlines, introduce the good guys, few jokes, some nice action and this weeks badness dealt with, all finished off with a soupcon of flying car
> 
> I wasn't blown away but it feels like Marvel to me.



It really did feel like The Avengers on TV. Heyho it's early days...let's see where we are in a few episodes.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 1, 2013)

Bit of firefly/serenity in it ,Shepherd was there, plus the Skye character seemed to draw on the Kaylee one .

Bastard catch up forces the adverts on you ...... Bit men ,but it feels well financed , hopefully it will improve......


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> How so? I thought it was fairly good. Set up the plotlines, introduce the good guys, few jokes, some nice action and this weeks badness dealt with, all finished off with a soupcon of flying car
> 
> I wasn't blown away but it feels like Marvel to me.


 
That's mostly correct.  They had to detour a bit from the story-line to set up the premise for the series.   That caused it to be a bit plodding.  They also spent too much time on cool doo-dads (like the flying car) that would be better left for spicing up future episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

I've worked out why the lead Agent is smiling all the time. He's realised that his one-off Avengers gig has turned into a role in a well paid multi series soon-to-be-hit show and he's basically made for life now


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've worked out why the lead Agent is smiling all the time. He's realised that his one-off Avengers gig has turned into a role in a well paid multi series soon-to-be-hit show and he's basically made for life now


 
He's guarantee a paid speaking gig at SF cons for life even if the series fails.


----------



## Santino (Oct 1, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Bit of firefly/serenity in it ,Shepherd was there, plus the Skye character seemed to draw on the Kaylee one .
> 
> Bastard catch up forces the adverts on you ...... Bit men ,but it feels well financed , hopefully it will improve......


When you say 'Shepherd was there', do you mean 'the only ongoing role for a black actor was a Wise Old Magic Black Man'?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 2, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Model_Decoy


----------



## Tankus (Oct 2, 2013)

Santino said:


> When you say 'Shepherd was there', do you mean 'the only ongoing role for a black actor was a Wise Old Magic Black Man'?


sans the magic....!

Skye even looked like her .....all be it a decade younger








http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2013)

Second episode  was fine.  Cameo at the end too.

not hit it's stride yet i think.   

still it's not bad  it's  just  not  particularly good yet.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep.  Second episode was better.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 2, 2013)

marginally better i thought but the line  "yeah but the shape and the craftsmanship, it's almost german" had me


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

]second episode was the tits. I thought it was amazing 



Spoiler



and then right at the end Fury arrived and I was in the vinegars.



Coulson gets some good lines. I might even forgive whedon for Dollhouse if he keeps this up.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 3, 2013)

C'mon guys! Spoilers!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2013)

Fucking hell, most people will watch this tomorrow DotCommunist - i think that is the pace the majority of people will be watching it in this thread, so please use spoiler tags until then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Fucking hell, most people will watch this tomorrow DotCommunist - i think that is the pace the majority of people will be watching it in this thread, so please use spoiler tags until then.



fair play, I'll edit a spoiler tag in. I thought everyone watched along with the yanquis. Why else bother having an internet connection?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fair play, I'll edit a spoiler tag in. I thought everyone watched along with the yanquis. Why else bother having an internet connection?



Well, that's what I do when stuff is shown here six months later, but as it's a only couple of days I think a lot of people are tuning in to Channel 4, for a change.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 3, 2013)

Santino said:


> When you say 'Shepherd was there', do you mean 'the only ongoing role for a black actor was a Wise Old Magic Black Man'?



I think Shepherd Book was a bit more complex than that tbh


----------



## 8den (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes the Xmen are marvel but Fox own the rights, which is why were unlikely to see Hugh Jackman in the Avengers. Ditto Spiderman.


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hold on, are the x-men marvel too? Do they all live in the same universe? I guess nobody would give two shits about a flying car or an exploding man in that universe.


----------



## Chz (Oct 3, 2013)

It's enjoyable cheese. A bit stinky, but rather nice to consume. What's the problem there?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ]second episode was the tits. I thought it was amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you watch dollhouse to the end? 
It ended up ok when they dropped the 'weeklies'


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm a little bit baffled that anyone could call Dollhouse misogynistic tbh.

And the latter season, though rushed, was very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> I'm a little bit baffled that anyone could call Dollhouse misogynistic tbh.
> 
> And the latter season, though rushed, was very good.


This.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 4, 2013)

I LOVE all this..its a huge franshisie(sp) what they have managed to do with the films and the avengers assemble. Loki and thor are my favorates, downy junior does a good iron man, and its all just massive!

i didnt like the captin america film but all the rest are tops..apart from edward norton being stamped on by tim roth..timmy roth ruled that film, Norton looked like he was on oxycontin and none of the 'wow' factor he provoided in american history X and fight club. God he even did a part in that joke of the italian job re-make with stathan. stathen will do any film he has no shame but fair play he has got to the top..he workin with stalon now so he's where he wanted to be so more power to him..some o the films he had done are shite though lol but apparantly he is a real hard worker..and i can belive it te amount of 'str8 to DVD' films he has done, ive lost count. anyway im ging off topic. the marvel sheild series and the films are all just f*ckin great..especially the ones with thor and loki

peace


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2013)

the first 2 eps were ok, but nothing really that AMAZING ,  il keep on watching , but im really not starting to like Coulson, far too smug or my liking but hopefully that wll change


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 4, 2013)

Liked it all immensely................good fun, nothing too taxing !


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ]second episode was the tits. I thought it was amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU! 

IT WAS FUCKING DIRE.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2013)

Much better second episode! The English pair still annoy but it's making more sense now I've accepted it as an origin story rather than looking at it as a straight forward spin off iyswim. 

Very nice cameo too, was wondering when that would start and thought it'd be that individual!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 7, 2013)

Watched the first 2 episodes.

It's definitely watchable, but not quite grabbing me yet. Some of the dialogue in Episode 2 was cringe and Fitz / Simmons are irritating at the mo, but apart from Agent Cardboard the rest have a bit more about their characters.

The life-raft solution was ridiculous (really Agent Cardboard, you're going to sit with your back against it? Then you're all going to chat around the bar area with it flapping behind you? Cos that looks well secure )

Nice SLJ cameo, though I think they're frontloading the 'big hitter' appearances (Smulders in the last ep, Jackson in this one) to prop up the unknowns.

I'll keep watching as I think it'll hit it's stride in a few episodes, and hopefully go in a few non-signposted directions.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The English pair


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2013)

I like how against all expectations the viewers assumptions were confounded by having the leader of the south american army be...gasp...a woman. And a pretty one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


>


----------



## Yata (Oct 8, 2013)

avengers without the superheroes... yeah im sure its great.. :S


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


>



One is Scottish. I think.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 8, 2013)

Fixing the hole in the plane with a dinghy though  I'm liking this for it's pure comic-book cheesiness.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2013)

course its comic book tho, it's a Marvel TV production. I went into this expecting to be dissapointed by dodgy undertones but so far its wittily scripted whedon does Marvel.

I'll have that.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I like how against all expectations the viewers assumptions were confounded by having the leader of the south american army be...gasp...a woman. And a pretty one.


 
Took me ages to spot the actress played Nyssa in Blade 2, double Marvel points


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

ok episode 3 i felt  was a distinct step up in quality.

the first two were OK episodes  but  this  is a good episode. 

comment more  after it's aired in the uk

also  i now have to wiki a bunch of character names to see  what their comic back story is.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> also  i now have to wiki a bunch of character names to see  what their comic back story is.


I did the exact same thing!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

the thing is  i actually  forgot i had already  read up about one major  character  i just had completely forgotten about it



Spoiler: hall's fate



Dr Hall as graviton will be interesting
i wonder if they will have  him more as an anti hero  that  a straight up villain.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> One is Scottish. I think.



Jesus...that annoying that I inadvertently insulted a whole species.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok episode 3 i felt  was a distinct step up in quality.
> 
> the first two were OK episodes  but  this  is a good episode.
> 
> ...



Bah, you are going to make me watch it again. 
Right. You had better not be foolin' this time. 

I was reading about rocket raccoon and star lord this morning that are not only in the same universe, they are getting their own film (already filming it).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

ok   it starts off  with actually  a good opener  with  action trucker 

the middle part  isn't  super fantastic  but  has  a really solid  last part  and  post credits sequence


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2013)

as for Guardians of the Galaxy....  it could  be  good  in a silly way.  

the marvel universe  relies  on fun characters.   

although when i just now looked up more info  i was annoyed by the fact the  cgi character who used to be voice  by a voice actor (billy west  probably best know as fry from futurama)  will now be done by an actor

actors  can make  good voice actors   but  i always feel it's a missed opertunity  to have a proper voice axctor play the role.


although i must admit  america doesn't  have  a fantastic  history for voice actors


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> as for Guardians of the Galaxy....  it could  be  good  in a silly way.
> 
> the marvel universe  relies  on fun characters.
> 
> ...



Which CGI guy? The raccoon?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2013)

yep


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 10, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yep


Well from what I have read the hangover guy is really into it and is going to act out all the parts for motion capture (with the other actors somehow?)

I love Billy West's work, he is in his 60's or something.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it is warming up well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2013)

The jock bloke is so wooden and boooorrrring. The 'english' scientist woman is also a pain. I can live with the rest, but it still seems like a very weak bunch. It's all very flat.
I assume the blob man is something special that I am unaware of having never read marvel.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 13, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I think it is warming up well


Or perhaps our expectations have adjusted. 

I thought this was the best of the 3 so far and 


Spoiler



I'm glad the baddie lived to see another day


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2013)

The scorch episode wasn't too bad.  seems  like  they aren't stretching shit out too much


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 4, 2013)

Just spotted this thread again, which has reminded me that I have not watched it for weeks and didn't notice. I guess it can't be that great.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 4, 2013)

There wasn't one last week, was a week skipped because of Super Bowl or something?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> There wasn't one last week, was a week skipped because of Super Bowl or something?


 
Baseball I think.

Apparently the next episode links into the new Thor film with some crossover characters (doubt Chris Hemsworth or Natalie Portman will be among them somehow).

I'm enjoying it, the last episode was a step up (and surprisingly gruesome, I'm still trying to work out the target audience for this show tbh ).

The british science duo are still the weak link though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2013)

to be honest mrs anon/rising tide annoys me cos theres been times where she has spoken favorably of rebel acts and then caved like a weak liberal when square jawed soldier boy gives it the biggun in response. Have some backbone


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 4, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> There wasn't one last week, was a week skipped because of Super Bowl or something?


Thanks for that nugget of information.
I completely forgot about catching up and was sure there must've been an episode after The Girl in the Flower Dress (05), it's now all kind of merged into sci-fi sludge of Tomorrow's People and Revelation.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2013)

Another decent episode this week

characters are rounding out a bit

skye takes  abit more of a backseat in this episode   and  for the better i think.


----------



## 8den (Nov 12, 2013)

Agents of Shield summed up


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 12, 2013)

I've just used the flying car


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2013)

Just watched this weeks one.  i think it's maintaining a reasonable level of quality.  it's not great  but  i still think it's an OK watch


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2013)

i really cant jel with the characters, pretty much given up on it


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just watched this weeks one.  i think it's maintaining a reasonable level of quality.  it's not great  but  i still think it's an OK watch




Honestly if it wasn't Joss Weedon and Marvel it would be canned


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2013)

probably  but to be honest i'm not sure there is that much TV out there that isn't crap


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 14, 2013)

8den said:


> Honestly if it wasn't Joss Weedon and Marvel it would be canned


 
While I agree (mostly), I think part of the issue is people thinking it's Joss Whedon when he's actually got very little to do with it.

It's his wife and brother showrunning, he hasn't written or storyboarded a single episode.

That said, the latest UK episode was better, finally gave Fitz/Simmons something more interesting to do and drama/humour balance was good.

Still not must-see TV by any stretch, it's very much 'NCIS with weird stuff' at the mo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2013)

I just want coulson to find out he is a robot and have the smug grin wiped off his fucking face


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 22, 2013)

Episode 8 is proper good

bit  of a tie in with the thor movie  but that  just  last  a few  min

rest of the episode  is  possibly the best episode yet  certianly  up  there top two/three  partly  just  due to having Peter MacNicol  turn up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2013)

Haven't watching for few weeks (work got in the way) but got em all recorded and have a free afternoon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2013)

strong episode this week

this is the 2md or third time someone has nearly destroyed the plane via infiltration though so they need to work on op sec


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 29, 2013)

Spoiler



Cold lady in slight defrost reveal, Ken takes off his shirt (again), internet hippy chick gets touchy-feely through a door, robot man removes his tie and the Brits arse around.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 19, 2013)

Just finished the first half of episodes (returns in January), the final episode was a marked improvement, actually drawing together several of the story strands and having some decent dialogue / plot.

Nice to see J. August Richards back, when this show was being trailed I assumed he would be one of the main characters (the 'non-SHIELD' character that viewers would identify with), instead they went with Skye.

May and Ward have both become a bit more interesting, whilst Coulson needs to find out what happened to him soon so the show can get on with stuff, it's dragging out a bit too long.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 19, 2013)

Is it my imagination or is Shield a fascist secret organization?  Peace and Democracy certainly aren't leading values.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it my imagination or is Shield a fascist secret organization?  Peace and Democracy certainly aren't leading values.




it blatantly is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it my imagination or is Shield a fascist secret organization?  Peace and Democracy certainly aren't leading values.



All superheroes are basically fascist...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

some are worse than others tho. Batman and Captain America and Judge Dredd


----------



## Santino (Dec 20, 2013)

Superman's much worse than Batman.


----------



## T & P (Apr 19, 2014)

That was a bloody good episode tonight, I thought.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 19, 2014)

I've enjoyed the whole series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll never again be able to hear the word Tahiti without thinking 'its a magical place'


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 20, 2014)

It's really improved after a ropey first half. Enjoying it a lot now.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> some are worse than others tho. Batman and Captain America and Judge Dredd


Disrespecting the Justice Department, that's seditious talk creep.

JD - keeping it real for 40 odd years with a storyline that features a protest by people who want democracy sabotaged by Dredd!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2014)

Just watched Captain America 2 last night (enjoyed it a lot, one of the best Marvel films IMO) and now I realise just how many things in Agents of Shield hint at the events of the film, and the repercussions from the film are going to be _very_ interesting.



Spoiler: Captain America 2 effect on AoS



So basicaly SHIELD is now kaput, where the fuck does theTV show go from here? Next episode looks like a game changer 

Hand's betrayal at the end of the last episode makes much more sense now, as does the commotion that Simmons talks about over the phone to Fitz.

Also - no more Agent Sitwell popping by


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched Captain America 2 last night (enjoyed it a lot, one of the best Marvel films IMO) and now I realise just how many things in Agents of Shield hint at the events of the film, and the repercussions from the film are going to be _very_ interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think american TV is three episodes ahead of Channel4..

In the next episode Agent Fury turns up and crashes a plane full of snakes into Hydra HQ.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched Captain America 2 last night (enjoyed it a lot, one of the best Marvel films IMO) and now I realise just how many things in Agents of Shield hint at the events of the film, and the repercussions from the film are going to be _very_ interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen two episodes after that one, they're really good.



Spoiler



HAIL HYDRA


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2014)

the agencey acronymics are getting way and needlessley kockish. or W.A.N.K


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2014)

how come they didn't use the flying car to get to coulsons co-ordinates? :hmm
:


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 24, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> how come they didn't use the flying car to get to coulsons co-ordinates? :hmm
> :


 
"Don't touch Lola"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 25, 2014)

Did that episode basically ruin Winter Soldier for any of those who haven't seen it yet?! I was bloody going to see it tomorrow!


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2014)

Mmm... Good point; hadn't thought about it. Surely not, though?

Another enjoyable episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2014)

throwing your shield is such a wankers weapon tho


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 25, 2014)

Fantastic episode, but yeah, did ruin Winter Soldier for anyone who's not seen it (in fairness they've advertised the fact it follows on from the film). 

Great twisty plot and some good action, the show seems to be improving massively every week, will be interesting to see where they go from here.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

which episode has just been on the tele then?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2014)

17 - "Turn, turn, turn"


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 26, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> 17 - "Turn, turn, turn"


yeah, thats a good one.
a proper tipping point episode.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2014)

Another solid episode.



Spoiler



I had been hoping Agent Ward might yet turn out to be the ultimate double agent and be a goodie after all, but given how carefree he is about killing guards, I guess that's out of the question now



On a phoawr note, the girl in the flowery dress is sexy as fuck.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 3, 2014)

So this show is actually now quite good despite being utterly dire for the first half? 

In some respects that's actually quite admirable,! I fear to little too late, plus I'd rather not have movies I'm waiting for on dvd to be spoiled.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2014)

you are never pleased


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you are never pleased


I am pleased you think so.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I am pleased you think so.




In answer to your question though, yes the show is finally living up to its promise- and it won't be spoiling films. You ever read or watched something set in the same timeline and universe, but focusing on different facets of the same world? thats what this is. 



I've not seen Winter Soldier yet, but this is Marvel, they know how much geek rage crossing the streams would cause.

so far all the Winter Soldier torrents are bad camjobs, not worth the bother till a decent rip comes thru


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 3, 2014)

I'm quite happy to wait for the DVD. I just don't go to cinemas anymore. Too expensive, too 3d, and too many mobile phone users. DVD is cheaper as well (until my xbox finally packs up). All hail DVD. Though I do regret missing out on the Thor double pack that came out when Dark World was released in HMV, especially now CEX have ratched the price of Thor 1 right up. Bizarrely. All fail CEX.


----------



## The Octagon (May 3, 2014)

I hope Ward isn't deep cover, he's far more interesting as a bastard right now (almost an Angel / Angelus personality improvement) 

Bill Paxton plays smug asshole like nobody else too 

Really enjoying this now, shame it took so long to start firing, but I'm guessing the Ward aspect has been planned for a while. Was very good listening to him explain how he neutralised the team's threat to him one by one


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm quite happy to wait for the DVD. I just don't go to cinemas anymore. Too expensive, too 3d, and too many mobile phone users. DVD is cheaper as well (until my xbox finally packs up). All hail DVD. Though I do regret missing out on the Thor double pack that came out when Dark World was released in HMV, especially now CEX have ratched the price of Thor 1 right up. Bizarrely. All fail CEX.




I fucking hate CEX. They are like crack converters- they asses the degree of desperation in your eyes rather than the value of what you are selling them


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I hope Ward isn't deep cover, he's far more interesting as a bastard right now (almost an Angel / Angelus personality improvement)
> 
> Bill Paxton plays smug asshole like nobody else too
> 
> Really enjoying this now, shame it took so long to start firing, but I'm guessing the Ward aspect has been planned for a while. Was very good listening to him explain how he neutralised the team's threat to him one by one



the fitz-simmons love sub plot is boring the arse off me though


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I fucking hate CEX. They are like crack converters- they asses the degree of desperation in your eyes rather than the value of what you are selling them


before telling you they have no money in their till to buy anything with anyway. While making you listen to insanely loud shit music.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> before telling you they have no money in their till to buy anything with anyway. While making you listen to insanely loud shit music.




'store credit' the cry of fuckwits everywhere.


----------



## RedDragon (May 8, 2014)

Get ready for a large file transfer...


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Get ready for a large file transfer...


----------



## The Octagon (May 28, 2014)

Only the finale to go on Friday, thoroughly enjoyed the last few episodes.

Although the flashbacks showing how Ward came to be in Garrett's debt were a bit flimsy - this random bloke picks you up from prison, then dumps you in the wilderness for 6 months. Then he comes back and tells you to shoot the dog that's stayed loyally by your side the whole time. A new meaning to 'tough love'  

I'm assuming FitzSimmons aren't gonners, but you never know, would certainly up the ante.

I'm also now wondering if Skye is meant to be someone from the comics, she's definitely got the Origin story ("born of monsters")


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2014)

the last ep is already out. Fury turns up. Its great.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the last ep is already out. Fury turns up. Its great.


Properly? As in, does Samuel L Jackson actually appear? I've been left feeling slightly disappointed/ cheated that after all the Avenger name-dropping during the series none of them have featured in it yet.


----------



## joustmaster (May 28, 2014)

I founds it quite funny that the girl scientists posh accent kept dropping to a sheffield one.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 28, 2014)

T & P said:


> Properly? As in, does Samuel L Jackson actually appear? I've been left feeling slightly disappointed/ cheated that after all the Avenger name-dropping during the series none of them have featured in it yet.



Yep, he does.  For about 30 seconds at the end.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the fitz-simmons love sub plot is boring the arse off me though



TBH, the entire series is boring me.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> TBH, the entire series is boring me.




I thought it picked up towards the end, especially once Wards evilness was revealed. Will be watching series 2 anyway!

long serties run for this prog actually, most american sci fi/fantasy/drama imports go for an 8-13 episode rune per season ime

this ones like 22 eps!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2014)

poor old deathloks been fucked over hard in general


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Yep, he does.  For about 30 seconds at the end.


 
  He's in like 3 different scenes throughout the episode and has crucial dialogue and action scenes.

Was a good finale I thought, loads of satisfying moments and plenty of humour.



Spoiler: The Beginning of the End



Garrett's resurrection and subsequent disintegration was classic Whedon-type humour, undercutting the over the top moment 

May 'nailing' Ward was quality too 

Plenty of plot strands to deal with in S2 too: Director  Coulson rebuilding SHIELD and dealing with whatever is wrong with him, what's happened to Fitz (after his Charlie from LOST moment), and obviously Skye's true origins


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought it picked up towards the end, especially once Wards evilness was revealed.


I was a bit disappointed with that tbh. Could have been interesting but I don't think the character/actor could carry it off.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was a bit disappointed with that tbh. Could have been interesting but I don't think the character/actor could carry it off.



Wanna bet next season they pull him out as a double agent?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 2, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> He's in like 3 different scenes throughout the episode and has crucial dialogue and action scenes.
> 
> Was a good finale I thought, loads of satisfying moments and plenty of humour.
> 
> ...




Gee, I must have fallen asleep....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Wanna bet next season they pull him out as a double agent?




 now you've said it I see the inevitability of it 



I'm not sure I'm totally up on the whole story of shield worldwide etc cos theres still no decent torrents of Winter Soldier


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2014)

episode 3 of season 2 is in the usual places and its mental. In a good way. This series has gone dark.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> episode 3 of season 2 is in the usual places and its mental. In a good way. This series has gone dark.



You keep replying to 2 different AoS threads and I keep thinking my posts have been deleted  

And indeed, Ep3 was another strong episode. It actually now reminds me a lot of Alias (when Alias was at it's best), except with more than one decent female character.

Hoping they can keep this quality up, it's light years better than it was in it's early days.



Spoiler: Ep3



The Fitz/Ward scene was very good, and the way they kept Simmons' cover was cleverly done


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 13, 2014)

Also -



Spoiler: Skye



Fucking Kyle McLachlan as Skye's dad, brilliant


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

I like the way woman who used to be from the internet but now trains with deadly asian woman keeps boying off the british mercenary lol


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I like the way woman who used to be from the internet but now trains with deadly asian woman keeps boying off the british mercenary lol



And May getting her revenge on him for the previous episode's shenanigans too 

Also, without going thread-phwoar, I cannot believe the actress playing May is 50 

EDIT - Just looked up her IMDB, she was Chun-Li in the awful Van Damme / Kylie Streetfighter film from 1994 , lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm in show heaven atm, peaky blinders, agent of shield, doctor who, sons of anarchy, Syfys Defiance (datak tarr ftw). Chuck some GoT in there and wooo

 petite english scientistis the best looking woman on the show. Ward, especially evil bearded ward, is the best looking bloke imho etc


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 24, 2014)

Just watched Episode 5, they're really not hanging about, great episode and a couple of really entertaining characters introduced properly 



Spoiler: Ep5 and comic stuff



Bobbi Morse (aka Mockingbird), coming off like a TV-version Black Widow while rescuing Simmons 

And Kyle MacLachlan bringing the crazy as he can always be relied to do


----------



## souljacker (Oct 24, 2014)

anyone know when this is coming to ch4?


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 24, 2014)

souljacker said:


> anyone know when this is coming to ch4?



As coincidence would have it, it starts again on C4 at 8pm tonight


----------



## souljacker (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2014)

good cloaked plane action this week


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2014)

US ratings for this have been tailing off since it started, so don't get your hopes up for a third series 

Season 2 has been great so far though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

One too many stubbly hunks for my liking, including the british guy who can't act.

I'lljust stick to the awesome Winter Soldier movie.


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, purely from a Phwoar! point of view, tonight's episode was quite epic


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 20, 2014)

Just watched Episode 8, possibly the best (and darkest) one so far in the show - 



Spoiler: Things We Bury



Kyle Maclachlan is absolutely brilliant, so entertaining and his scene with Coulson was the highlight of the ep for me. Really want to see him in his 'angry' state, this man took out a village, should be interesting to see. 

The show went a lot further than I was expecting with the Nazi dissection of Skye's mother, that was pretty full on  (Incidentally, nice to see Dichen Lachman, she was great in Dollhouse, but her characters are usually the victim of horrible trauma!).

Shifting alliances, a serious nod towards The Inhumans, and Grant 'Magnificent Bastard' Ward basically being awesome and chilling at the same time (killing your brother and parents, then using the confession to frame older bro? Harsh )

And finally the oldest trope of 'bickering couple...SMASH CUT... ripping each other's clothes off' gets nicely dusted off (Adrianne Palicki )


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 20, 2014)

Did you just use the I word?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Did you just use the I word?



Looks that way from what they've shown us so far


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 20, 2014)

What I would give to have that in a TV show/film. Done properly of course. Not explained away with some mundane backstory either.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What I would give to have that in a TV show/film. Done properly of course. Not explained away with some mundane backstory either.



You do realise...



Spoiler: I word



The Inhumans movie has already been announced by Marvel, it's release date is 2nd November 2018.







http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4154858/



I think the show is setting it up.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 8, 2014)

Just watched the last episode before the winter break 



Spoiler: Ye Who Enter Here



Raina's back, and foxy as ever, but also.... she said The Kree! And humans who would 'transform'! Shit's about to get Inhuman, no doubt now 

Skye's fighting skills have certainly improved, liking the use of Agent 33 / Freaky May as an antagonist too.

The Koenig brothers (Patton Oswalt is great), gotta be LMDs right, too many hints throughout the episode.

Not looking good for Mack, hope he survived the fall, he's been a good new character and he and Bobbi seem to have something else going on...a mission for Fury perhaps?

Ward still being a magnificent bastard, albeit still keeping his intentions murky (apart from the wanting to have Skye)

Not a bad cliffhanger to leave it on either



Can't wait for it to restart next year, properly entertaining telly.

In the meantime there's going to be the Agent Carter mini-series in the US, so some other tie-ins probably coming soon.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Just watched the last episode before the winter break



Turns out I didn't.

Episode 10 - Fuck. Me.

Everything just changed.



Spoiler: What We Become



QUAKE!!!
Mr Hyde
Tripp 
*Inhumans 
*






That was brilliant


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 4, 2015)

Returned last night in the US with episode 11 - 'Aftershocks'

Possibly one of the best episodes so far too, no coasting at the beginning of the new run by any means 



Spoiler: Aftershocks



Coulson going full 'Godfather' and taking out the heads of Hydra in brutal fashion, some quality action moments (albeit brief)

Nice character moments relating to Trip's death and everyone's different responses (particularly Simmons', bit of a nod to Civil War perhaps?)

Great scene between Fitz and Skye/Daisy (not sure what to call her now, guessing she'll stick with Skye for the moment)

Teleporting Inhuman rescuing Reina, that looked  as fuck



*realises he might be the only one still watching based on previous few posts*


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2015)

Season 3 starts on Tuesday in the US, they've leaked the first 5 mins of Episode 1



Can't wait for this, Season 2 got better and better and there's all sorts of places they can go now with the story.



Spoiler: If you've not seen all of S2



Daisy / Quake looks awesome with her gauntlets


----------



## snadge (Feb 1, 2017)

Kyle Maclachlan has been absolutely brilliant in Season 2, had me nearly choking to death via laughter, but I have loved him in everything anyways.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 3, 2017)

Season 4 has been brilliant so far. 

The 2 (at first look very differing) story arcs have fed into each other seamlessly.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Season 4 has been brilliant so far.
> 
> The 2 (at first look very differing) story arcs have fed into each other seamlessly.



Have only seen the first but, yeah. Shaping up good. Daisy/Skye/Quake doing her thing (can't remember how that came about) and one of my fave Marvel fringe characters. Love this show.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Season 4 has been brilliant so far.
> 
> The 2 (at first look very differing) story arcs have fed into each other seamlessly.


Have I missed a series? The last I remember from the previous series finale is Skye asking the Hive bloke to take her back as she couldn't adapt back to her previous life. If I haven't missed any episodes, where is Hive?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2017)

T & P said:


> Have I missed a series? The last I remember from the previous series finale is Skye asking the Hive bloke to take her back as she couldn't adapt back to her previous life. If I haven't missed any episodes, where is Hive?



Sounds like you've missed the latter half of S3, latest ep was S4 E12.


----------

